# Cherry on a RW



## Ian Flatters (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey,


My 1st post on here so hello everyone:msp_thumbup:

A quick Rope Wrench video, i used multiple anchors as i worked to give me a better work position and took some close up footage of the retrievable anchor setup.

Hope you enjoy it. 

Cherry Removal - YouTube


----------



## treemandan (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor misguided youth. My heart bleeds. Did they give you to much to work with or what? But don't feel bad, one day you'll get to where this guy is, I have faith in ya.


Veteran Climber Albert on 120ft. large Pinetree - YouTube


Welcome to the site, you better not leave... or we will come find you.:msp_smile:


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice video and welcome to AS. Over 50 video's ...nice... and good to see someone who is cool with playing the tunes they like not what other would like. Right On!


----------



## treemandan (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah I was checking some of Ian's videos out. It seems he is a fan of shock loading the living piss outta every cut he makes.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 21, 2012)

Eh The Dan, go easy on him, it is his first day!!


----------



## Ian Flatters (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, well I'm sure some of you will give me some positive feedback, nout shock loading going on much to be honest, just using the prunus species to my advantage, but alas i can one day dream to be as good as the link you put up. Maybe with a bit of practice and jedi mind tricks i will. Seem like my kind of forum, none of this remove comments if they're a bit negative.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Ian, that's the Dan. He's just kidding with ya. Cheers and all the best this year.


----------



## Ian Flatters (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Ricky,

I don't mind, just using my british cheek. I'll post more up as i go. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## treemandan (Feb 21, 2012)

Cheeky indeed!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## murphy4trees (Feb 21, 2012)

don't you think its a little overkill to be using two slings on a lot of those pieces. there wasn't much size there and no need for balancing. Not that couldn't have been done with one sling or knot.. Not so much a criticism as a question, as you may have had your reasons...


----------



## limbwalker54 (Feb 21, 2012)

Murph, they like gadgets over there, that's all 

Right Ian?


----------



## Ian Flatters (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey Dan,

The reason for the balancing is the ivy hides a grade II listed wall the other section you can see as its not covered in ivy. I balance a lot of timber off if i can because it makes life easier for the groundy in my opinion. It might seems to some who have other bits of kit at their disposal to be gaffing but i work systematically and efficiently, just how i work and it works well for me. :msp_thumbup: If i had access to the field it would of been a tractor and pull over job.


----------



## Ian Flatters (Feb 22, 2012)

limbwalker54 said:


> Murph, they like gadgets over there, that's all
> 
> Right Ian?



Everyone likes gadgets


----------



## murphy4trees (Feb 22, 2012)

suppose if you are waiting to get the rope back you can set another sling without loosing much time, but its going to take a little bit extra for the groundies to do the untying. I was really just asking as its only polite to give the climber/cutter the benefit oft he doubt as he was there and everyone else wasn't... Lots of variables are not readily seen or heard on video..


----------



## mic687 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ian sweet vid and my guess is you were sharing some fine tree work and not looking for a critique on decisions made at the time with the knowlege only one who was there could have. I read once in one of the threads people that don't understand superior technique will call you reckless and dangerous, humm I wonder who said that maybe Daniel can help with that one. I have not watched all your vids but it looks to me as you know what you are doing, keep up the good work.


----------



## Ian Flatters (Feb 23, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> suppose if you are waiting to get the rope back you can set another sling without loosing much time, but its going to take a little bit extra for the groundies to do the untying. I was really just asking as its only polite to give the climber/cutter the benefit oft he doubt as he was there and everyone else wasn't... Lots of variables are not readily seen or heard on video..



Very true words dan, i normally take a few slings up with me so once the piece is dropped i can select the next bit. So when the next bit comes up i un clip the slings that come back up, clip the pre sets on and off i go. I very rarely clip a revivable line to the lowering rope as i nearly had a serious accident when it managed to catch my spikes about 10 years ago. Its the same as some of your felling vids, you fell some really close to property but you have a good amount of torque on the line with the skidder.


----------



## Ian Flatters (Feb 23, 2012)

mic687 said:


> Ian sweet vid and my guess is you were sharing some fine tree work and not looking for a critique on decisions made at the time with the knowlege only one who was there could have. I read once in one of the threads people that don't understand superior technique will call you reckless and dangerous, humm I wonder who said that maybe Daniel can help with that one. I have not watched all your vids but it looks to me as you know what you are doing, keep up the good work.



Cheers, :msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## treemandan (Feb 25, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Hey Ian, that's the Dan. He's just kidding with ya. Cheers and all the best this year.



Well actually I wasn't. It looked like there was a lot of slack happening... and too many " gadgets".


----------



## lxt (Feb 26, 2012)

did you say you were trying to save a wall hidden by ivy? well.......certain people over on this side of the pond would of just dropped the tree on the wall & if there was a road near by.....all the more reason to bomb the hell outta it!!! 

Nice job!!! & dont pay much mind to Murphy.....hes just bummed that others are putting up vids & his junk is not being viewed....! & as fer the Dan "treemandan"......well, he prolly got an infection from lancing boils on his privates & then had to put a dress on his rabbit LMFAO!!!

Im sure these 2 kings of arboriculture road smashing & property damage will have alot of advice to give ya, just take it with a grain of salt.




LXT...........


----------



## treemandan (Feb 27, 2012)

lxt said:


> did you say you were trying to save a wall hidden by ivy? well.......certain people over on this side of the pond would of just dropped the tree on the wall & if there was a road near by.....all the more reason to bomb the hell outta it!!!
> 
> Nice job!!! & dont pay much mind to Murphy.....hes just bummed that others are putting up vids & his junk is not being viewed....! & as fer the Dan "treemandan"......well, he prolly got an infection from lancing boils on his privates & then had to put a dress on his rabbit LMFAO!!!
> 
> ...




You really got some problems don't ya. You gotta look real deep inside yourself to see where they stem from. Its not me, its not Murph, it nothing outside your own self. Be brave, look inside, dig out the cancer before it consumes you alltogether... maybe it allready has.


----------



## Ian Flatters (Feb 27, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Well actually I wasn't. It looked like there was a lot of slack happening... and too many " gadgets".



:msp_tongue:I don't think your analogy is right to be honest the line was carrying slack but this was intensional, we worked within a safety factor of 1-15 as best we could. So as i touched on earlier, Prunus species have a very hi wood elasticity and is very strong but dynamic. So i factored this in, the wall itself is older than me, you and the creation of the united sates and our occupancy of the falklands. I don't and won't be responsible for damage to this as well costs would be very, very, very high. So now to the shiny stuff I;ll assume your talking about using a rigging plate?? If so try it have 2 slings on you and 2 balancing a stem section if required. I've run tests and i save around 30 minutes just by doing this. 30 minutes! most will say its hardly worth it, but i see it this way if you have a delay on site of 2hrs and get off site at 6pm you'll be off by 5:30pm which in my books is much, much better. Anyway this is by no means me vexing or antagonising anyone just answering what i thought was you joking. :biggrin:


----------



## lxt (Feb 27, 2012)

treemandan said:


> You really got some problems don't ya. You gotta look real deep inside yourself to see where they stem from. Its not me, its not Murph, it nothing outside your own self. Be brave, look inside, dig out the cancer before it consumes you alltogether... maybe it allready has.



Danno.....what happened to ya? no humor anymore? geesh, you & blakes must be sharing a room at the back door inn, LOL I can only imagine you 2 snuggled up tight, one lancing his junk the other shaving his face, woo wee

maybe he`ll bring his bucket & his billion dollars worth of toys down & you two can play.......be brave lil danno!!!!



LXT............


----------



## treemandan (Feb 27, 2012)

Ian Flatters said:


> :msp_tongue:I don't think your analogy is right to be honest the line was carrying slack but this was intensional, we worked within a safety factor of 1-15 as best we could. So as i touched on earlier, Prunus species have a very hi wood elasticity and is very strong but dynamic. So i factored this in, the wall itself is older than me, you and the creation of the united sates and our occupancy of the falklands. I don't and won't be responsible for damage to this as well costs would be very, very, very high. So now to the shiny stuff I;ll assume your talking about using a rigging plate?? If so try it have 2 slings on you and 2 balancing a stem section if required. I've run tests and i save around 30 minutes just by doing this. 30 minutes! most will say its hardly worth it, but i see it this way if you have a delay on site of 2hrs and get off site at 6pm you'll be off by 5:30pm which in my books is much, much better. Anyway this is by no means me vexing or antagonising anyone just answering what i thought was you joking. :biggrin:




Yes, intentional slack, I could see that, still, not good, especially when dumping onto a flimsy assed rescue pulley and a bunch of ally beeners. Was that a hitch tender pulley you were rigging up with? Man, that seems to be the real joke. 
Back to this intentional slack: From my godlike point of view I have noticed that when folks be putting "intentional slack" in the rigging its compensating for lack of, umm, well, doing it right.
Hey man, just calling it like I see it and from I see you went and bought all the wrong stuff and put it in the wrong place.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 27, 2012)

lxt said:


> Danno.....what happened to ya? no humor anymore? geesh, you & blakes must be sharing a room at the back door inn, LOL I can only imagine you 2 snuggled up tight, one lancing his junk the other shaving his face, woo wee
> 
> maybe he`ll bring his bucket & his billion dollars worth of toys down & you two can play.......be brave lil danno!!!!
> 
> ...



You don't have a sense of humour. Remember?


----------



## tree MDS (Feb 28, 2012)

treemandan said:


> You don't have a sense of humour. Remember?



Lol.. like a rabid pit bull jacked up on red bull. Best of luck with that one danno!


----------



## treevet (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting the vid Ian. Assume you expect some comments. Seems like a safe procedure but the rigging that is not included in the vid, seems like it would be slow and tedious. You may be very early in your career but all those double chokes....ugggh. At 1:08 that piece you double choked was a good illustration of some unfortunate choices indulged in. What'd that piece weigh? Maybe 25 lbs.? Let's slam some big schit on the ground and go home and have a brew and watch the game.

If you are going to post these vids with highly experienced takedown men you have to realize that it hurts deep inside to watch such ineptitude and stumblebumming.

Always wondered where Alvin and the Chipmunks went...lo and behold...doing rap in Limeyland.

Think your zipper is down (not now but in vid). Cheers, keep up the good work.


----------



## murphy4trees (Feb 28, 2012)

I watched the vid again, and knowing that is an ancient wall, and not a hedge does make quite a bit of difference.. The rigging looked OK, not sure what you are talking about "slack in the system" Dan?? 

If I was to make any criticism at all of the rigging, it would be not to leave those stubs... the only other thought is that it looked like all that climbing was unnecessary, as there was plenty of room in the DZ for the entire tree (though can't be sure from the framing), or at least a lot of the lower cuts on the wood were just made to get weight off the back side.. Cherry hinges well enough, and there is no doubt that tree could have been taken over against the lean with a good pull line..


----------



## Ian Flatters (Feb 28, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Yes, intentional slack, I could see that, still, not good, especially when dumping onto a flimsy assed rescue pulley and a bunch of ally beeners. Was that a hitch tender pulley you were rigging up with? Man, that seems to be the real joke.
> Back to this intentional slack: From my godlike point of view I have noticed that when folks be putting "intentional slack" in the rigging its compensating for lack of, umm, well, doing it right.
> Hey man, just calling it like I see it and from I see you went and bought all the wrong stuff and put it in the wrong place.



Rescue pulley? I dont even own one of them, :msp_mellow: Its an isc lightweight rigging pulley. A rescue pulley is tiny. The crabs were steel too by the way i can post a picture of an ally one next to a steel one for your future reference if you like?  Well im not going to argue because you have real beef with the slack but, as i said a couple of times it was done that way intentionally. I was working massively within the safe factors of my kit and the limbs capabilities. For in stance i'll break it down for. 100kgs with 1m slack before the bite. Travels the 1m means that the force at the blocks sling choked is 200kgs for around 1000/s. The sling around the block chocked in a single loop not larks footed had an SWL of 2000kgs so i was working at a safety factor on the block of 1-10. So if i allow dynamic flex of 5mm this increases my factor to 1-11 or there abouts. So after 1000/s has passed the system now runs at 100kgs of weight in the system. My steel crabs have a SWL of 1000kgs, strops between 2000kgs and 4000kgs if now bends in the rope are applied. The rigging plate has a MBS of 2200kgs so a working load of 220kgs. This is also used to take kinetic energy away from the line and knots because between itself and the crabs is room. 

Well thats how i read the situation of how to work out the plan for that tree. As i said earlier if i had access to the field i would of pulled it over in one.

:biggrin:


----------



## Reg (Feb 28, 2012)

treevet said:


> Thanks for posting the vid Ian. Assume you expect some comments. Seems like a safe procedure but the rigging that is not included in the vid, seems like it would be slow and tedious. You may be very early in your career but all those double chokes....ugggh. At 1:08 that piece you double choked was a good illustration of some unfortunate choices indulged in. What'd that piece weigh? Maybe 25 lbs.? Let's slam some big schit on the ground and go home and have a brew and watch the game.
> .



I have to agree with Dave, Ian. Ditch those double slings, especially with all that air-space....they going to erode your balancing skills before you know it.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 28, 2012)

Ian Flatters said:


> Rescue pulley? I dont even own one of them, :msp_mellow: Its an isc lightweight rigging pulley. A rescue pulley is tiny. The crabs were steel too by the way i can post a picture of an ally one next to a steel one for your future reference if you like?  Well im not going to argue because you have real beef with the slack but, as i said a couple of times it was done that way intentionally. I was working massively within the safe factors of my kit and the limbs capabilities. For in stance i'll break it down for. 100kgs with 1m slack before the bite. Travels the 1m means that the force at the blocks sling choked is 200kgs for around 1000/s. The sling around the block chocked in a single loop not larks footed had an SWL of 2000kgs so i was working at a safety factor on the block of 1-10. So if i allow dynamic flex of 5mm this increases my factor to 1-11 or there abouts. So after 1000/s has passed the system now runs at 100kgs of weight in the system. My steel crabs have a SWL of 1000kgs, strops between 2000kgs and 4000kgs if now bends in the rope are applied. The rigging plate has a MBS of 2200kgs so a working load of 220kgs. This is also used to take kinetic energy away from the line and knots because between itself and the crabs is room.
> 
> Well thats how i read the situation of how to work out the plan for that tree. As i said earlier if i had access to the field i would of pulled it over in one.
> 
> :biggrin:



Good job!!:msp_thumbup:... of confusing the living crap out of me BUT I know what I saw... and I saw to much and to many. 

Its cool, ain't nobody trying to rag on ya.


----------



## lxt (Feb 28, 2012)

treemandan said:


> You don't have a sense of humour. Remember?


 
one has to have a sense of humor to be on here....& you say I dont have humor, C`mon.....Blakes posts a pic of his shaven mug, you a rabbit & a ball lancing & then theres Murphys videos, any one who would view all that in the same day would cry laughing, you guys are like the 3 stooges gone mad, LMFAO

Its ok Danno, I find that when anyone of you three post I know its gonna be laughable!! its why I stay.


LXT.........


----------



## treemandan (Feb 28, 2012)

lxt said:


> one has to have a sense of humor to be on here....& you say I dont have humor, C`mon.....Blakes posts a pic of his shaven mug, you a rabbit & a ball lancing & then theres Murphys videos, any one who would view all that in the same day would cry laughing, you guys are like the 3 stooges gone mad, LMFAO
> 
> Its ok Danno, I find that when anyone of you three post I know its gonna be laughable!! its why I stay.
> 
> ...



Well that is good to know then cause for a while there it seemed, well, it seemed you was mad. Wait! Blakes shaved!!!???


----------



## murphy4trees (Feb 28, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Well that is good to know then cause for a while there it seemed, well, it seemed you was mad. Wait! Blakes shaved!!!???


Not mad just a dumb azz... saying "certain people over on this side of the pond would of just dropped the tree on the wall & if there was a road near by.....all the more reason to bomb the hell outta it" when there was clearly a wide open DZ..


----------



## treemandan (Feb 29, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> Not mad just a dumb azz... saying "certain people over on this side of the pond would of just dropped the tree on the wall & if there was a road near by.....all the more reason to bomb the hell outta it" when there was clearly a wide open DZ..



And how.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 29, 2012)

tried to PM you murph, your box is full.


----------



## lxt (Feb 29, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> Not mad just a dumb azz... saying "certain people over on this side of the pond would of just dropped the tree on the wall & if there was a road near by.....all the more reason to bomb the hell outta it" when there was clearly a wide open DZ..




The only dumb arse is you & why wouldnt I say that? you defend dropping stuff on the road so what difference would a wall make to you? hell...you might even use the skid steer & an un-trained operator to help pull it over on the wall & if there are ornamentals in the way then you`d hit those too, clearly you dont know if there is a wide open DZ but again no matter to you, just shoot it & tell the home owner to dam bad!! 





treemandan said:


> tried to PM you murph, your box is full.



Full of hate mail or mis guided noobs trying to pry info from him, poor idiots!!


LXT............


----------

